# Daten aus einem DBS in ein zweites DBS überführen ?



## holly15 (7. Mrz 2008)

Hi ,

hat jemand eine Idee wie man Daten aus einer Datenbanktabelle weiterverarbeit. 
Das heißt sie im folgenden Schritt in einer anderen Datenbank wieder speichert.

Hab die Daten soweit ausgelesen und sind ja jetzt in einem resultset.  Wie geht man da jetzt weiter vor ?

Muss man das Resultset zwischenspeichern in einer Struktur und mit dieser dann ein Update bzw Insert auf die 2 Datenbank ausführen ?


Hat jemand eine Anleitung dafür ?

thx


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2008)

Wenn es keine grosse Sache ist, dann zwei Connections.
z.B. wie folgt:
	
	
	
	





```
Connection c1 = null;
Connection c2 = null;
PreparedStatement readStmt = null;
PreparedStatement writeStmt = null;
try
{
   c1 = getConnectionDB1();
   readStmt = c1.prepareStatement("SELECT ...");
   ResultSet result = readStmt.executeQuery();

   if(result.next())
   {
      c2 = getConnectionDB2();
      writeStmt = c1.prepareStatement("INSERT ...");
      do
      {
         writeStmt.setInt(1, result.getInt("a"));
         writeStmt.setString(2, result.getString("b"));
         ...
         writeStmt.addBatch();
      }
      while(result.next());
      writeStmt.executeBatch();
   }
}
finally
{
   ... beide Statements und Connections freigeben
}
```


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2008)

Ups! c2, nicht c1. 

```
writeStmt = c2.prepareStatement("INSERT ...");
```


----------

